# Slightly O/T: German Stock Car Racing in 1980+81 (part 1)



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

this morning I heard a strange sound from my attic. Went up there and could barely open the door: A big box had fallen from a cabinet and its content was blocking the door - my old photographs!

Couldn´t resist to take a little time for a trip down memory lane... - what´s probably the most interesting stuff besides family pix are the following ones, that I put on the scanner for you (and me):

Stock Car Racing 1980+81 - at least that´s what was the name of the game over here. Quite popular then... And hey! Don´t laugh out too loud - dirt track racing wasn´t known back then (over here again)! 

So here we go (sorry for the poor quality, I only had a small KODAK "pocket cam" in 1980 - anybody else remember these?):

A couple of Audi 100s (and a BMW 1800 or 2002 finally passing them):



















A crowd of "big block battlers" with over 2000 ccm engines (lots of Mercedes 300, Ford Granadas etc.):










Opel Ascona, VW K70 (what a great car, my Dad had one in the late 70´s), Audi 100 Coupés etc.:










Then some pics from 1981 (my brother-in-law and his SLR cam did a much better job...):

Mercedes Benz and Audi 100s were still popular:










Look at that cool pacecar! A customized Opel Ascona pick-up!










They even didn´t spare those VW Porsche 914s:










To be continued (only 8 pics per post limitation...)

Claus


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Slightly O/T: German Stock Car Racing in 1980+81 (part 2)*

Another shot of that red VW Porsche:










And then this rare VW 1600 TL had to die, too:










The Back of a Ford Capri Mk I:










Again a VW Porsche 914 (or 916?):










And finally the unlimited class! Custom built strange objects on wheels, often powered by Porsche engines:




























Those were the times!!! 

Hope you enjoyed that little insight into a weird motor sports world on the other side of the pond!?

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very interesting! It looks like a combination between a motocross, dirt track race, and demolition derby, with emphasis on the last one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Like AFX said, looks more like a demolition derby. Anyway, great pix Claus and Thanks!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Yes, thanks for sharing. I enjoyed looking at them. Those cars remind me of some old T-Jet pit kits that I've come across at flea markets - hacked and unidentifiable.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for taking us on your trip down memory lane, Claus.. It sort of reminds me of what I used to go see back in the mid to late 80's around here. The track I used to go to called them "Enduro Racing" and it consisted of 5 or 6 20 car heats running a figure 8 race. Whatever still moved after the heats went into the 100 lap main event. A flip of a coin determined the direction around the track. If I ever get my stuff out of storage I'll post a few pictures. Some guy was foolish enough to put a really clean 72/73 mustang in it. (I coulda cried it looked that good) From what I can see from your pic's, it looks like your track was a bit more technical and challenging. Add a crossing in there and it would have been a real driving nightmare!! :lol:

For anyone who likes this sort of driving in a video game, I :thumbsup: Test Drive - Eve of Destruction for PS2. I don't normally steer anyone towards video game usage, but the game was so fun when I played it, not too difficult to master, but still a blast to play.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a new name for that genre of German racing.... NASCLAUS.  nd


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow! Those are awesome!! Thanks for sharing Claus.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

man those are great pics!reminds me of going and seeing the hit to pass races when i was a kid!


----------



## moondoggy (Feb 9, 2009)

awesome pics.
thanks for posting.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

That green car in the last picture "F1" looks like a battle bot. Looks like he could sneak up behind you and flip you over lol. Those are great pictures!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Roflmao*

I just read the name on the green vehicle in the last picture... Unless my eyes deceive me, the other cars may have just been Fuchsed!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

American stock car racing in 1981:









Wisconsin short track racing legend Dick Trickle.

Yes he's racing. Yes he's smoking a cigarette.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

not to diss a legend,but how could his parents name him that???poor guy!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Is he smoking??? It looks like it to me.


----------



## Rolo9th (Apr 4, 2008)

That's phenomenal, grabbing a smoke while racing...

God, I miss the days of yesteryear. Seemed like such a simpler, more innocent time. Imagine someone smoking while racing today: You'd have anti-tobacco groups protesting, environmental groups demanding a scientific study to determine the carbon footprint of such activity, child safety groups clamoring for Trickle's hide for setting a bad example for "the children", formal protests lodged from competitors for endangering them and/or weight shedding during a race, etc.

Thanks all for the great pics.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Ready............set................go............ ...*

Claus,

Those pics show the action, bent metal and cool cars from Germany! Thanks for taking the time to post them up here. Kewl Beans man!

Bob...I love stuff like this...zilla


----------



## hwsascha (May 27, 2008)

many thanks for the pics. What track are these from in germany?


----------

